# Patent: EF-S 15-105 f/2.8-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 3, 2015)

```
A patent for a what looks to be a competitor to the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/07/nikon-announces-the-new-af-s-dx-nikkor-16-80mm-f2-8-4e-ed-vr-lens/" target="_blank">16-80mm f/2.8-4 VR that Nikon announced yesterday</a>. Included in this patent is an optical formula we already have, the EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, but it also shows an EF-S 15-105 f/2.8-5.6 IS STM (24-168mm in 35mm) for APS-C cameras.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2015-118141</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2015.6.25</li>
<li>Filing date 2013.12.17</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon patents</p>
<ul>
<li>Positive and negative positive and negative positive and negative positive 7-group zoom</li>
<li>Inner focus (fourth group)</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 3, 2015)

Strange because Canon gave up lens zoom F2.8-4 type (and F2.8-4.5) for many years.

I would prefer a Canon EF-S 15-70mm F2.8-4 with image quality equal to or better than the current 15-85mm


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Would love this in ef-m format.


----------



## WorkonSunday (Jul 3, 2015)

yea, please change this to a EF-M. hopefulyl not bigger than Tamron's 18-200 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 3, 2015)

That would be a stunning all round lens for APS-C if the performance would come close to the 24-105 STM.
Would be fine for EOS-M as well, but the M would lose it's size advantage.


----------



## traveller (Jul 3, 2015)

How useful this lens would be over the 15-85 or 18-135 really depends on how long it holds its f-stop. If it starts at f/2.8 and is at f/4 by 28mm, I wouldn't count it as a fast lens, so it wouldn't add much to the current offerings. 

To be honest, I think that both this patent and Nikon's new 16-80 are wasting people's time duplicating existing offerings. A new 15-55mm f/2.8 combined with a 50-135mm f/2.8 would be great complements to the 7D Mk.II and the 70D. There's a reason why the 24-70 and 70-200s are so popular on full frame, that's why Fuji, Samsung, Olympus and Panasonic have all made sure they have the equivalent lenses available for their systems. It boggles the mind why Canon and Nikon have yet to realize this (oh yeah... they want everyone to go full frame!).


----------



## SpartanII (Jul 3, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I would prefer a Canon EF-S 15-70mm F2.8-4 with image quality equal to or better than the current 15-85mm



This.

The EF-S range is like the redhead step child. A constant f/4 with IS at 15-70mm would be welcomed. Sigh. 3rd party it is.


----------



## TeT (Jul 3, 2015)

It will replace the 24 105 STM and compete against the 18 135 for crop users...

If the IQ is really good it will compete against or replace the 15 85 for many users; and the 17 55 will not be affected at all...

It is a potentially a very good product for Canon and potentially will go well with the t7i as a kit.


----------



## SpartanII (Jul 3, 2015)

TeT said:


> It will replace the 24 105 STM and compete against the 18 135 for crop users...
> 
> If the IQ is really good it will compete against or replace the 15 85 for many users; and the 17 55 will not be affected at all...
> 
> It is a potentially a very good product for Canon and potentially will go well with the t7i as a kit.



The new 25-105mm STM has been out for a short while and they are already doing a refresh of this range? Just seems like there are numerous EF-S consumer grade offerings for this range at similar (3.5-5.6 variable) apertures. I wish they could give some attention to producing constant zoom lens apertures such as 4 or a least 5.6 constant for aps-c.


----------



## Adelino (Jul 3, 2015)

I would love a lens like that!


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 3, 2015)

A nice alternative to the 18-135 IS STM for those who liked the wider wide of the 15-85 (but didn't want the old, zoom-creepy design). I'd have rather they updated the 17-55/2.8 to a 15- or 16-60, though.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 3, 2015)

TeT said:


> It will replace the 24 105 STM and compete against the 18 135 for crop users...
> 
> If the IQ is really good it will compete against or replace the 15 85 for many users; and the 17 55 will not be affected at all...
> 
> It is a potentially a very good product for Canon and potentially will go well with the t7i as a kit.



There's no way it replaces the 24-105 STM; that's a FF lens, this is crop. This replaces the EF-S 15-85 IS USM.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 3, 2015)

Interesting. Very interesting. Whilst I love my 24-105L, it is rather limiting at the wide end on crop. The range of this patent is pretty much ideal for me as a standard lens, the varying aperture however is a small concern. If it gave at least equal image quality and wasn't too heavy I would be tempted to upgrade to it, although at the back of my mind I would still like to move to full frame one day.


----------



## RGF (Jul 3, 2015)

But what about IQ?


----------



## lescrane (Jul 3, 2015)

interesting, my 15-85 IS USM is my "go to lens".....love it at all focal lengths, I once did a head to head w/the 24-105L and could barely see a diff. I have had several 18 to....135, 200, etc, can't hold a candle to the 15-85.


Wonder if they can match IQ and extend it to 105? If so, I'm in.

rt


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 4, 2015)

Agreed, the 15-85mm was a simply stunning lens on my old 450D, was sad to see it go, even with the arrival of my 24-70 f2.8 II - I want for a nice walk around daytime lens for my 6D that covers as long as this in a similar compact package - the 24-105 f4 isn't light or compact - the 24-105 STM hasnt the reach I want. 24-135mm please in a short package ! Ta


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2015)

Since there is a ~ 2 year delay in publishing patents, and work was going on for a year or two before the patent was applied for, its interesting to see how the companies are aware of exactly what the competition is doing, years in advance of a product introduction.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 4, 2015)

Haydn1971 said:


> Agreed, the 15-85mm was a simply stunning lens on my old 450D, was sad to see it go, even with the arrival of my 24-70 f2.8 II - I want for a nice walk around daytime lens for my 6D that covers as long as this in a similar compact package - the 24-105 f4 isn't light or compact - the 24-105 STM hasnt the reach I want. 24-135mm please in a short package ! Ta



See, I just want an EF 25(ok, or 28)-200 IS STM - be the equivalent to the EF-S 18-135 IS STM. Or redo the 28-300L the same way they redid the 100-400L. That would be glorious.


----------



## TeT (Jul 4, 2015)

Haydn1971 said:


> Agreed, the 15-85mm was a simply stunning lens on my old 450D, was sad to see it go, even with the arrival of my 24-70 f2.8 II - I want for a nice walk around daytime lens for my 6D that covers as long as this in a similar compact package - the 24-105 f4 isn't light or compact - the 24-105 STM hasnt the reach I want. 24-135mm please in a short package ! Ta



Tamron 28 75 2.8 might fit your bill for a compacter walk around for your 6D


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 5, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, the 15-85mm was a simply stunning lens on my old 450D, was sad to see it go, even with the arrival of my 24-70 f2.8 II - I want for a nice walk around daytime lens for my 6D that covers as long as this in a similar compact package - the 24-105 f4 isn't light or compact - the 24-105 STM hasnt the reach I want. 24-135mm please in a short package ! Ta
> ...



I agree - a moderately wide to medium tele zoom would be welcome just for me.

An EF 40-200 4.0 L IS USM with similar IQ + size/weight like the 70-200 4.0 L IS USM would be "my" lens alongside a 24mm or the 16-35 4.0), the 100 Macro + the 5.6 400.


----------



## noncho (Jul 7, 2015)

With 15-85 and 18-135 @ 5.6 now it's time for F4 zoom.

40-200 F4 would be heavy.

For crop I would appreciate something like 40-120 2.8


----------



## MYB (Oct 25, 2015)

It should be f/4 not f/5.6. I'm using 24-105mm F/4L on my 7D for daily use. It's very good but i'm missing wide angle. Pro crops need a lens equal to 24-105mm F/4L on FF.


----------



## Houndog (Oct 26, 2015)

My 24-105 IS STM is my 90% go-to lens on my 70D. Hope the 15-105 has same, or better (hard to do) IQ than the 24-105 and a similar price point.


----------

